# cosmetic surgery: at home or abroad?



## marygodwin (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm going to have BA done but I don't know where. I need to go oversees cause it's crazy expensive here in UK. I'm thinking about Poland. Can you give me somne advice? Is it worth trying?


----------



## EmGee (Apr 29, 2014)

What is BA??

I think there is reputable doctors in other countries and bad doctors too.

Same for US and Canada.

I had some "somewhat cosmetic" surgery on my eye (only 1 eye...long story), it was done by one of the top Dr. in Canada (one of the top for eye and face) and I had to go back for the same surgery a year later as my eye muscle went back to how it was.

Not that pleased, now having to go back a 3rd time........and insurance is only paying for half I think??

As long as you check the Dr. background and the facility it might be ok...


----------



## ToniJones (Apr 30, 2014)

There will be god and bad surgeons everywhere. So whichever place you go make sure that you are going to the best surgeon. Do a research on the reputation and experiance of different surgeons at that place and choose the best. Also go through the different sites. They will give you a fairly good idea about which surgeon to choose. You can search in the following reviw sites:

http://www.goodsurgeonbadsurgeon.com/

http://www.realself.com/

http://plasticsurgeryreview.com/


----------



## OiiO (Apr 30, 2014)

A lot of people actually take trips to Thailand for plastic surgeries, they are very experienced in that area and the prices are considerably lower than in US and Europe.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 30, 2014)

I would do a ton of research. I would hate if I ended up getting something done and then have it come out wrong or have to get it fixed. I'm sure some places will have before and after pictures so you could get an idea of their work. Some places may be cheaper, but I feel like you might get what you pay for. I had a teacher in high school who did a 2 for one lasik surgery and the doctor ended up messing with her eye sight. So in my opinion I would choose the best doctor reguardless of the pirce but that's just me. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CajunKitty (May 1, 2014)

It's all a crap shoot. Plastic surgery is serious. It can make you look great or awful. I had a BA ( I'm assuming that's breast augmentation? ) done by one of the best in his field where I lived and recommended by a freind who was a nurse. How could it go wrong?  I got an infection because one suture ruptured and I had this awful gaping wound which was scary, the day after surgery. The surgeon didn't like the outcome of the procedure because he felt the implants were too big, (it was the size HE told me too pick), and he wanted to extract them and do the whole thing over again. Not to mention the scarring was excessive. Yet another surgery. My insurance did not pay for any of this. I was very disatisfied and would recommend to anyone considering plastic surgery to research their doctor and the procedure really well. I had a couple of other minor cosmetic prcedures which worked out really well, but the BA was an absolute disaster.

If getting a BA have the procedure where they insert the implants through the belly button instead of cutting into the nipple.


----------



## June (May 4, 2015)

It's particularly not about country but about Doctor. Every country has good &amp; bad ones. As per my personal observation Thailand has some surgery with reasonable cost. But do make detailed research before deciding about this. It's a sensitive matter for me  :wassatt:


----------



## Noel Snow (May 6, 2015)

One thing you may need to consider is that if something goes wrong and you have to sue, your claim will be in another country.


----------



## victoria_84 (Jun 22, 2015)

Can anyone advise me on a certain surgeon I could go to for a nose job preferably in Brisbane or Sydney? I have gone through 2 surgeons already, but if anybody could give me a name, that would be really helpful. For me, I think having the surgery locally would be an economical decision especially when we prepare enough and look for someone who is certified and experienced to perform the job. A sure procedure is better than a cheap one that would have you getting a repair later on.


----------



## Brooke Shores (Apr 20, 2016)

I've heard abroad is way cheaper.  Poland is known for their beauty culture and it's not a 3rd world country.  I wouldn't be worried.

edit. sorry I didn't see how old this post was!


----------



## Barbie2 (Apr 20, 2016)

I think she means a boob job breast augmentation aka BA 

I wouldnt advise on getting one especially if your in your 20s thats kinda young to get plastic surgery and most likely your getting it because of a lack of confidence issue / body image issue.Not only that but abroad getting surgery can be very dangerous because they do a lot of botched up surgery shows on that stuff all the time so your putting yourself at risk to save a few thousand.


----------



## lovebeauty12 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm 23 and have had a breast augmentation. I don't think it matters how old you are.. as long as you are old enough to have the procedure. Don't do it if you think it's going to boost your confidence, do it for YOU. I would not go abroad when looking into surgery. Do heavy research and go to a few consultations before you settle on a doctor. Cosmetic surgery is a serious decision, so make sure it's what you want. I was ready and have no regrets.


----------



## Rachela (Oct 21, 2016)

There are good plastic surgeons worldwide. Try to choose one of you can get good references from former patients.


----------



## Barbie2 (Oct 22, 2016)

lovebeauty12 said:


> I'm 23 and have had a breast augmentation. I don't think it matters how old you are.. as long as you are old enough to have the procedure. Don't do it if you think it's going to boost your confidence, do it for YOU. I would not go abroad when looking into surgery. Do heavy research and go to a few consultations before you settle on a doctor. Cosmetic surgery is a serious decision, so make sure it's what you want. I was ready and have no regrets.


I'am in my 20s and I would never recommend young women to get a boob job and the fact you support that is disturbing. Their are a lot of young women on this forum reading your comment and think they can raise their self worth with fake breasts and feel good about themselves because of it.If you had a daughter which you dont because you harassed me earlier on this forum about children you would never tell her that this was a good idea because you know why you got it done in the first place.Also I have worked for plastic surgeons I went to school for it in college and no one would ever recommend someone in their 20s to get a boob job because its too young and your breasts are not always developed even in your 20s your boobs can still grow.My breasts went up an entire cup size in my 20s and I didnt get a boob  or gain 20 pounds.It does matter how old you are because teens would all have plastic surgery without parental consent  if it didnt matter.Also lots of women get a boob job for men and male attention they would like to get and I have talked to many men about fake boobs in serious and not so serious conversations and they all say the exact same thing they dont like fake hard boobs.They prefer real breasts they dont like fake boobs or the way that they feel and you can ask men about it they all think the same thing they prefer the real thing.

Most women get boob jobs because they dont like how they look and are trying to feel better about the way they look they think it will change their entire life sadly their is no other reason than low self esteem to get a boob job.

I know a girl who had at least 4 boob jobs she wanted the biggest she could go and she looks ridiculous like a freak show.It doesnt even look good it makes her look deformed.It doesnt match up with your body porportions thats why it doesnt even make logical sense to get one when they will get saggy and droop down low anways.Also your silicone / saline implants can leak out.I know of many 20 somethings who have had boob jobs, botox , lip injections , nose jobs you name it and most of them look horrible and did it again because of no self esteem.


----------



## karenburton1305 (Dec 3, 2020)

lovebeauty12 said:


> I'm 23 and have had a breast augmentation. I don't think it matters how old you are.. as long as you are old enough to have the procedure. Don't do it if you think it's going to boost your confidence, do it for YOU. I would not go abroad when looking into surgery. Do heavy research and go to a few consultations before you settle on a doctor. Cosmetic surgery is a serious decision, so make sure it's what you want. I was ready and have no regrets.



Ultimately it's whatever makes you happy! As long as you do it safely and you do research I don't ever see a problem with it! 

I'm considering some work on my face but there are just so many options - where did you start withy your research? I'm not great with needles so I'm looking aat some alternatives - have you any expreince with those? 

I'm looking at Plasma Pen at the minute because it's non invasive and I like the sound of zero needles ahahaha!


----------

